
The Rust Programming Language Book - luu
https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/
======
harry8
pdf USD $32 vs html for $0 - seems like an error in pricing somewhere to me.

~~~
tracker1
Somewhat agreed... If I hadn't started with the O'Reily book[1], would
probably order. If the eBook were half the price, would get it anyway.

Edit: looks like it's a few bucks less on Amazon

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Rust-Fast-Systems-
Develop...](https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Rust-Fast-Systems-
Development/dp/1491927283) [2] [https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Programming-
Language-Steve-Klabn...](https://www.amazon.com/Rust-Programming-Language-
Steve-Klabnik/dp/1593278284/)

